# What movies have 7.1 support?



## engtaz

I was wondering what movies have 7.1 support?

Thanks


----------



## 1hagop

engtaz said:


> I was wondering what movies have 7.1 support?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.blu-raystats.com/Stats/Stats.php

In the audio drop down select 7.1


----------



## ROSSINFL

now all i have to do is get the extra speakers hooked up and working for my new yamaha
aventage rx-a 800 receiver and then i will be in business. i only upgraded to a 50 inch 
1080 p samsung plasma about 5 months ago and the yamaha rec about a month or so ago.

so how good do the blu ray movies sound in 7.1? which ones have any of you watched in 7.1?

p.s. eng what part of tampa do you live in? pm me if you get a chance. i came over here from
the avsforum place and did not find any peeps from tampa FL there.

thanks 

ross


----------



## Mark Techer

engtaz said:


> I was wondering what movies have 7.1 support?
> 
> Thanks





1hagop said:


> http://www.blu-raystats.com/Stats/Stats.php
> 
> In the audio drop down select 7.1


It also depends on where you source them. Take RAMBO (2008) for example, the US version is 7.1 where the AU version is 5.1. Other titles like TOY STORY 3 were released as 7.1 world wide.


----------



## ROSSINFL

that stinks

they should release them the same all over the world. they have already
done the work for it.


not cool


----------



## engtaz

1hagop said:


> http://www.blu-raystats.com/Stats/Stats.php
> 
> In the audio drop down select 7.1



Thanks


----------



## Mark Techer

ROSSINFL said:


> that stinks
> 
> they should release them the same all over the world. they have already
> done the work for it.
> 
> 
> not cool


Exactly. Lion's Gate did the 7.1 mix and their key hole trailer is featured on the AU (region B) disc which is then distributed by SONY. So why not use the same re-worked soundtrack? As you said, the work has already been done. Our version is the "re-loaded edition". We don't have the JONH RAMBO version of the film which is the version I actually want. SONY, the ONE and ONLY :rofl: 

For some reason, AU (region B) got the muck end of the stick addle: The ONLY other 7.1 soundtracks I have in my 150+ BDs is DARK CITY and TOY STORY 3. I am not a SAW fan because SAW IV also got 7.1 as did HAIRSPRAY and that is about it. There are a few others, but I can't name any off the top of my head. 

I am surprised that with the amount of restoration work that went into the ALIEN set and the upcoming STAR WARS set that they didn't get 7.1 up-mixes. 7.1 can be full backwards compatible with 5.1 (the LBS and RBS simply fold into the LS and RS), so there really is no excuse not to use it even when they mix for cinema. I know that Australia's FOX Studios were waiting for the D-Cinema specs to be finalized before they did any 7.1 mixes. The interesting part is that they (all THX certified cinemas and dubbing stages) are already 7.1 equipped because they use the back surrounds for 5.1 and even Pro Logic, so the back array is split into L and R halves. The systems are by default 7.1 and why our HT systems have used four surrounds since 2000 even though program would not com available for several years after.

There will come a time when we will be asking: Are there any 11.2 soundtracks out there?


----------

